# Fructose Intolerance Recipes for Bread(without HF Corn Syrup)



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Some of these are bread machine recipes . They are recipes for bread without high fructose corn syrup or sugar for people who have difficulty absorbing fructose. I haven't tried them myself but I got them from my dieticianRye Dinner Rolls(Bread machine)Yield 12-14 rolls1 cup water2 tbsp brown rice syrup3 tbsp butter or margarine1 1/2 cups bread flour1 1/2 cups light rye flour2 tbsp dry milk1 tsp salt2 tsp active dry yeastAdd ingredients in order suggested by manufacturer.Program bread selection for dough. When dough is done, remove from pan and place dough onto floured surface, letting rest 15 mins.Knead dough about 1 min. Roll dough into rectangle, about 3/4 in thick. Cut into 6 strips, then each strip into 4 pieces for 24 rollsRoll each piece into a 2' ball and place on greased cookie sheetCover and let rise in warm draft free place for 30-45 mins until double in sizeBrush with slightly beaten egg white and sprinkle with coarse salt, if desiredBake in preheated 375 F oven for 15-20 minutes or until brown. Serve warmWhole wheat dinner muffins1/3 cup all purpose flour, sifted2/3 cup whole grain flour1/2 tspn salt 1 tspn baking powder2 tbsp beaten egg1 tbspn brown rice syrup1/2 cup milk1 1/2 tsp butter meltedGrease muffin tinsCombine flours , salt and baking powderIn separate bowl beat egg. Add brown rice syrup, milk and butterAdd to flour mixtureStir until just mixed. Will appear lumpySpoon into muffin tins , 2/3 fullBake at 400 F for 20-25 minsRemove from tins. Serve warmButtermilk bread(bread machine for 1 1/2 # loaf)1 cup+2tbspn buttermilk3 cups bread flour1 1/2 tsp salt1 tbspn butter or margarine3 tbspn brown rice syrup1/4 tspn baking soda1 1/2 tspn active dry yeastPlace all ingredients in bread pan in order recommended by bread machine manufacturerSelect Light Crust Setting and press StartAfter baking cycle is complete, remove bread from pan, place on cooling rack and allow to cool 1 hour before slicing[This message has been edited by bonniei (edited 04-12-2001).][This message has been edited by bonniei (edited 04-12-2001).]


----------

